# Fake Colnago



## jankousek (May 26, 2012)

Hi,
I got this bike which is labelled as Colnago. However, I am not sure if it is Colnago as the label is not direcly on the frame but it is written on stickers. The paint is not original but the frame seems to be light, solid and well built. Apparently this bike belonged to a former racer in the 1980s. I was wondering if anyone recognized this bike and could tell me a bit more about it. Thanks. J.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fake as a $3 bill


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> fake as a $3 bill


Indeed.

I can't imagine Ernesto ever letting something like that roll out of his shop.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Did it belong to Alexi Grewal


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

jankousek said:


> Hi,
> I got this bike which is labelled as Colnago. However, I am not sure if it is Colnago as the label is not direcly on the frame but it is written on stickers. The paint is not original but the frame seems to be light, solid and well built. Apparently this bike belonged to a former racer in the 1980s. I was wondering if anyone recognized this bike and could tell me a bit more about it. Thanks. J.


Awful, forget it!


----------



## lateralus (Jun 10, 2012)

*Need help Colnago authentication*

First post, sorry to poach off of this thread, but I'm close to purchasing a used Colnago and any help from the experts in terms of whether the bike is possibly a fake would be (obviously!) greatly appreciated. I have no reason to doubt the seller, but I go by the "trust, but verify" philosophy on this sort of thing. There was a "COLNAGO" stamp on the bottom of the frame. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff from Co (Mar 1, 2006)

Active B Stay. Completely legit. "They" weren't making fakes at the time this was being manufactured.


----------



## lateralus (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. BTW what year would you put this frame? And with Cosmic Carbone SSCs and full SRAM Force that look close to new (I'm told 500 miles on each) is $1000 a pretty solid deal for this bike? Thanks!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

2005. With those wheels and group $1000 is a fair price. The Active was normally regarded as the best AL frame Colnago made.


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

bike in top photos is fake - some quick tips on how to tell for future reference - the fork crowns usually have a C embossed into the steer, the back stays or the chain stays on the older frames usually had Colnago stamped into the steel, the underside of the BB had the word stamped here or a clover would be cut into the steel, sometimes there would be a C on the seat post bolt, on the dropouts would be the words Brevetto Colnago ... etc.

the rule of thumb is the manuf. name would be stamped into the steel in one or more places, so if you don't find it anywhere at all, or just see a decal, don't pay top dollar for it

and they ride like no other bike on th eroad, so if it feels heavy and clunks, walk away


----------

